# mysql-server-5.5.21 will not start?



## dds (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've installed mysql-server-5.5.21 via ports, but server will not start.
What can I do about this?

Thanks in advance!

dds


```
===>  Cleaning for mysql-client-5.5.21
===>  Cleaning for mysql-server-5.5.21
tesla# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
tesla# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server status
mysql is not running.
tesla#
```


----------



## dds (Mar 12, 2012)

I forgot to mention:

```
tesla# uname -a
FreeBSD tesla 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
tesla#
```


There is no my.cnf file.


```
tesla# find / | grep my.cnf
tesla#
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2012)

Look in the MySQL error log.


----------



## dds (Mar 12, 2012)

The problem was missing my.cnf file.

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2012)

I have never used or needed a my.cnf on any MySQL installation. No idea how or why that would be a solution.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2012)

Me neither, MySQL runs fine without it.


----------



## oly562 (Mar 20, 2012)

*I* would like to know how it runs without the my.cnf. *T*hat would be a nice addition. *T*hanks*.*


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2012)

It simply uses default values for everything.


----------

